# Help Identifying the Right Bit/Tool



## WBoweIII (Nov 11, 2013)

Help Identifying the Right Bit/Tool 

Can someone please help me identify the tool and/or router bit that would be used in making molding like in the attached picture? 
My grandfather made me a wonderful bookshelf many years ago that I am now attempting to duplicate. Unfortunately he has since passed away and I am unsure what he used to make this particular edge molding. 
Thanks… Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section. It would be nice for you to say a few words about yourself. In your control panel, you can list hobbies, occupation, or any other points of interest. You can also list your general location, so that may be considered in giving answers in relation to seasonal criteria.

How high (tall) is that moulding?


















.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

it looks like a triple bead, can't tell if that bottom one is a bead or not.. i have 1/4" each bead/3/4" total height. don't know how that comapres to your moulding.


----------



## WBoweIII (Nov 11, 2013)

*Molding*

*Cabinetman, *

Thanks - I filled in a couple of details about myself

I am almost positive this is made of a normal old 2x4 that was ripped down to about a 1/2 inch thick. 

*TimPa,*

Thanks - I googled triple bead router bits and I think you are right. 

I really appreciate the quick response.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

WBoweIII said:


> *Cabinetman, *
> 
> Thanks - I filled in a couple of details about myself
> 
> I am almost positive this is made of a normal old 2x4 that was ripped down to about a 1/2 inch thick.


So, it sounds like if comes from a 2x4, the moulding is 1½" high, by ½" thick. You may be able to get the proper spacing with a router bit *like this*.

If not, and you need to carry a top and bottom bead, you may need a* moulding head* for your table saw, to use a cutter *like this*.


















.


----------



## WBoweIII (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice... I was not really aware I could get a molding knife for my table saw... I might get one of those just so i can make my own molding for other projects. 

Now that I know what I am looking for I think i will make out alright. 

Thanks again.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

If you look at the MLCS online catalog, you will find a "multi-bead" bit that might work for you. Here is the link...
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/cat/Site/mlcs_icat.php?p=14&v=1.

These router bits will be carbide whereas if you go with the tablesaw inserts, they will not be carbide and will not last nearly as long.


----------

